# Question for those who know Finances and Accounting: Sunk Costs



## W.C. Dean (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am in the final week of my first ever college class, and for the final group project I have to report Sunk Costs for our business. Can anyone explain to me what I need to know to report the sunk costs? How do I report it? Do I write something, or make a chart/table of some kind? I really have no idea what I am doing, so I would appreciate some help.


----------

